# BBC One Five Star Family Reunion



## Lynne Cowie

Hello everyone,

I am a researcher for a production company called 12 Yard Productions and we are making a brand new series for BBC One called The National Lottery: Five Star Family Reunion.

We are looking for British families based in the UK and Canada to take part in this brand new show. I found your blog online and thought you might know of people who might be interested, or perhaps you might be interested yourself!?

5 Star Family Reunion is a game show where eight family members play across the globe in a series of general knowledge rounds in an attempt to win a family reunion holiday and a cash jackpot. Four family members must be UK based while four family members live overseas.

Parents, siblings, aunts, uncles, cousins, in-laws and close family friends can make up your overseas team.

I have attached a flyer in the hope that you can post it on social media or on your blog and circulate it amongst colleagues and friends, or anyone who may be interested in appearing on the show. 

We are looking for lively and fun personalities to take part in the programme and will be holding video auditions over the next few weeks.

Please do not hesitate to contact us if you need any more information.

Best wishes

Lynne


----------

